# 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2?



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

I have a Golf Rallye with a 210hp S3 engine, i want a different Turbo (T3/4E?) to make aprox 400-450 hp (crank) what Turbo is best? What manifold will fit?
Any advice apreciated.


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (Mad Mel)*

Not much room back there for much of a manifold, but you don't need an amazing manifold to make 400hp either.
I would use ATPs manifold, and a stage 3 T3/TO4E 50 trim(single BB), with a .48 a/r. Should spool good and easily be capable of 400 crank hp.
There are lots of other turbos to use to make that kind of power, but that is near what I have used in the past, with good results. The E50 wheel is a good one.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (BillyT.)*

Thanks for the advice BillyT, any people out there with a (MK2) T3/4E 20VT?


----------



## rallye driver (May 30, 2003)

dubsport in the uk have one on their mk2 1.8t


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (Mad Mel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mad Mel* »_Thanks for the advice BillyT, any people out there with a (MK2) T3/4E 20VT?

I am speaking from experience here...


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (BillyT.)*

if youre going for dumb high power, how bout an equal length manifold, doubt many vortexers even know what they are, heres a pic of s full-race for a B series, these are more popular on hondas, 








afther these manifold, these will be a project for a buddies 400whp 1.8T


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (D Wiz)*

You'll have to take the rain gutter out to get a manifold like that to fit a Mk2...


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (BillyT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BillyT.* »_You'll have to take the rain gutter out to get a manifold like that to fit a Mk2...

...and possibly modify the firewall itself. I don't think its needed for 400hp though.


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (KrautFed)*

nope, it sure isn't.








Not that it wouldn't have it's benefits, though, no doubt about that.


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (BillyT.)*

Doesn't Wide Open Motorsports make a equal length manifold for the 1.8T I saw it at Waterfest. $1200 hurts though. can't complain since all the honda manifolds cost the same amount too.


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (GTI2lo)*

My 5v turbo in my corrado is using atp's exhaust manny. The firewall had to be "modded" (see sledgehammer) to make the t3/t4 fit (theres about | | this much room between the firewall and the turbo. The only way it'll work though is with the solid motor/tranny mounts or else that STUFF would be rocking like nobody's business.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (sn1puns)*

Hmm, is there any other manifold i can use? The one Zornig makes?


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (GTI2lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2lo* »_Doesn't Wide Open Motorsports make a equal length manifold for the 1.8T I saw it at Waterfest. $1200 hurts though. can't complain since all the honda manifolds cost the same amount too.

The turbo would be sitting on the dash board with that manifold...








No doubt it is a nice manifold, but not fitting in a Mk2.


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (BillyT.)*

How much modding is needed with the atp manifold on an a2? My new turbo just got here and its nearing time for install.


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (fush23)*

What turbo is it? I smaller T3 would probably fit no problem. A T4 comp would be close, but it might need to be clearenced a little bit.
My current manifold was made in such a way that the turbo flange was tilted up a little bit, to give more room. But i really want to get a different manifold on there, just not a whole lot of room at all...


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

if anyone is interested i am going to get some 20v head flanges cut im me if you want one for a custom mani. oh yeah, its 1/2" 304 stainless.


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (BillyT.)*

It's a t4 50 trim compressor. I guess I will see what kind of space I have when the manifold gets here.


----------



## speedbuggy20v (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (Mad Mel)*

hey man i did a t3/t4 e in my 20v corrado a couple of years ago.. i used the tubular manifold from EIP tuning (first one was based on my car) and yeah every has there own opinion they may not be the greatest reputation but that manifold is awesome and it fit perfectly with no modification to the firewall... i thinks its like $699 but wihtout needing anymodification to the  firewall is a big plus for me and ite equal length the only problem it that the inlet has a close tolerance to the a/c lines but a silicone elbow did the trick... i have some pics posted on here somewheres... research my old threads when i listed the car someone posted them on their


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (speedbuggy20v)*

I have acutally been thinking about that manifold. $699 is a bit steep, though... but still, it does look like it would work well, as far as the firewall is concernd. Nice to hear from someone that has it.
There are some other shops I am gonna talk to when I am ready to upgrade the current one. Just don't feel like building new IC piping and downpipe anytime soon....


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (speedbuggy20v)*

I called eip regaurding this manifold recently and the guy I talked to advised me that it may have problems cracking etc then tried to sell me one of their cast manifolds. I dunno maybe they just were trying to talk me out of it so they didn't have to hassle with me if it cracked or maybe they have had lots of issues with them in the past.


----------



## speedbuggy20v (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (fush23)*

i couldnt tel you about crcking for sure.. dont have the car anymore... but anything is possible cause ive heard of turbonetics and atp"s crackng or warping also


----------



## BillyT. (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (speedbuggy20v)*

My ATP manifold was good to me... no problems at all, and no doubt, it saw some serious heat...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (BillyT.)*

mine cracked right in half, as did the flexpipe in the downpipe.
dont get me wrong, i love atp. they took care of me ASAP when it happened.


----------



## The Prof (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (speed51133!)*

http://www.jabbasport.com/


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (The Prof)*

ATP I happen to have one for sale too, it is even jethot coated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1038998


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (The Prof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prof* »_http://www.jabbasport.com/

That manifold looks nice but it doesn't appear to have a t3 style flange in the pictures.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T What turbo/manifold for 400hp in MK2? (fush23)*

The Jabbasport manifold is for IHI turbos.


----------

